# Complete Home theater Speaker Design Needed



## AYMA4D (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all
When i search for designs for the home theater and I found this site, which surprised me and I want your help in building a Home Theater Speakers
i have AV-receiver YAMAHA HT-R 6230 form radio-shake it have 5.1 500 W (rms 100 per channel)

First: I want to design the 2 Tower Speaker 3-way Full range about 100-150 cm (2 woofer - 1 mid - 1 tweeter) 
for front

Second : 2 bookshelf 3-way 50-100 cm (1 woofer - 1 mid - 1 tweeter) for rear

Third : 1 Center Speaker (2 woofer - 2 mid - 1 tweeter)

Fourth : Great Deep Bass Sub-woofer 12" or i'll buy YAMAHA active subwoofer

This is the first post to me in this forum and I hope to find the solution to your

i need full details if u can

and what about my receiver 
thanks for u


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Madisound has some great kits, such as the Zaph Reference Towers (ZRT 2 and ZRT 2.5) and others. There is not a great selection of centers. I use the drivers for the Rediscovery kit in a smaller cabinet (14 liters) for the center, suspended above my screen. I don't use the stock models of any of these but constructed ones of my own design with active crossovers (miniDSPs).


----------



## AYMA4D (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks for you 
but i don't have any driver now i'll buy it when i get design now i need box design, crossover, i live in Egypt High End speaker it so expensive here i can't buy it so i want to build it for myself 
i want Complete project i don't have any experience to make it:huh::huh:
for example i need project (sorry i cant make link I'm newer) 
can you help me? please


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I think you are asking about kits. Madisound and Parts Express have many kits for which all you'll need is an electric drill, screw driver(s), and a soldering iron with some solder. Such kits are quite easy even for me.


----------



## AYMA4D (Jul 4, 2011)

> I think you are asking about kits. Madisound and Parts Express have many kits for which all you'll need is an electric drill, screw driver(s), and a soldering iron with some solder. Such kits are quite easy even for me


i know. i have all Workshop tools of wood and mdf wood from ¼" to 2" and all materials i need project to build it only
thanks for co-operation


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

AYMA4D said:


> First: I want to design the 2 Tower Speaker 3-way Full range about 100-150 cm (2 woofer - 1 mid - 1 tweeter)
> for front
> 
> Third : 1 Center Speaker (2 woofer - 2 mid - 1 tweeter)


 http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/JA8008_DTQWT.htm 
+
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/8008CENTER.htm

2 mids is a bad idea in a center channel unless they're vertical. One mid sounds a lot better because there is no lobing between the two mids.



> Second : 2 bookshelf 3-way 50-100 cm (1 woofer - 1 mid - 1 tweeter) for rear


A 3-way bookshelf is a waste of money as a surround speaker. I mean if you must, you could build something like this:

http://speakerdesignworks.com/Statements_Monitor.html

But I don't think you need this. I would recommend, maybe two to four of these

http://www.audioheuristics.org/projects_gallery/ER18DXT/ER18DXT.htm

or these

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=1696



> Fourth : Great Deep Bass Sub-woofer 12" or i'll buy YAMAHA active subwoofer


Go with three subwoofers as it will give you better in-room frequency response at multiple seats

This is a great kit to go with:

http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=QUARTET12(TRIO12)B

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=293-666



> and what about my receiver
> thanks for u


If you smartly choose your speakers to be high sensitivity with impedance that doesn't dip too far below or go too far above 8 ohms and with managable phase angles, your receiver could cut it. the stuff I selected for you does indeed let you use any receiver. Otherwise I would get one of these:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...w-X-7ch-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html


----------



## AYMA4D (Jul 4, 2011)

thank you GranteedEV 
its nice for me nice look too

yesterday i bought YAMAHA Subwoofer YST-SW216 i can use this sub i can rebuild it can i use his amp? and use it in bigger box with 12" woofer?

8 years ago I bought a kit Creative Megaworks THX 550 (500 W rms) which is good so far, but curiosity led me to experiment with you how they will sound different? A kit holder THX Certificate

Is the experience worth the change?
Note: These products are not available in my country is also expensive (kit of sub-woofer) but available car subwoofer like Sony, jbl,pioneer,kenwood can i use it? i can tray to fine any other and i well tet you
Note: Home Theater in a room 5x5 meter
sorry my friends but I'm beginner


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

The answer is none of those car subs will perform adequately in your residence. Get a sub driver meant for a residence, not a car one.


----------



## AYMA4D (Jul 4, 2011)

> The answer is none of those car subs will perform adequately in your residence. Get a sub driver meant for a residence, not a car one.


OK I'll try to get one for a residence



> 2 mids is a bad idea in a center channel unless they're vertical. One mid sounds a lot better because there is no lobing between the two mids.





> A 3-way bookshelf is a waste of money as a surround speaker. I mean if you must, you could build something like this:


I think that my experience does not qualify me to choose the right so I'll let the appropriate options for room 25 m
1 center
4 front - rear
maybe I'll use my subwoofer Yamaha now but i need design for subwoofer box to make all boxes at same time
sorry to bad English 
I am very happy to join this forum


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

If you already bought the Yamaha subwoofer, just use it as-is. It would have been a better idea to design a sub at the same time. Yes, it is possible to use car audio subwoofers with good results. The characteristics of expensive car subs are just as good as the home stuff, and they are optimized for small box sizes. Look at JL W7s for example, those are some of the best subwoofers in the world. It is the cheap car audio stuff that is garbage and not worth buying.

For a center channel design, look for a WTMW design that uses two woofers on the sides, then the mid and tweeter stacked vertically in the center. Here is a good example.


----------



## AYMA4D (Jul 4, 2011)

thank you fusseli 


> For a center channel design, look for a WTMW design that uses two woofers on the sides, then the mid and tweeter stacked vertically in the center. Here is a good example.


this is great Design and i found design for flour stand too 
in this photo









Subject contains the full implementation of the way but it does not contain the entire scheme of Sizes
Where can I find wood sizes and dimensional ratios


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Everything for that center is detailed here, as well as some TMWW towers to match.


----------



## AYMA4D (Jul 4, 2011)

> Everything for that center is detailed here, as well as some TMWW towers to match.


thank you 

i found this project to tower speaker
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=27222&page=1&pp=35

this style 









what are your opinion ?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

It all depends on how much you want to spend on parts. Wood and materials for the cabainets won't effect the total price very much but the number of drivers definitely will.


----------



## AYMA4D (Jul 4, 2011)

> It all depends on how much you want to spend on parts. Wood and materials for the cabainets won't effect the total price very much but the number of drivers definitely will.


if i can't find this speaker in market and i think so the market is so poor at professional speaker !! can i replace this speaker with other ?? at same data like size, ohm, power... etc ? with this cabinet its so easy to build
if i fail to find speaker suitable in this project this package run professional sound like this cabinet (i mean this ONKYO HT-S5305)


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

No, you cannot replace a speaker in a design with another one. This will not produce good results. Pick a design, and then check to see if vendors will ship internationally.


----------



## AYMA4D (Jul 4, 2011)

> No, you cannot replace a speaker in a design with another one. This will not produce good results. Pick a design, and then check to see if vendors will ship internationally.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

AYMA4D said:


> if i can't find this speaker in market...


Many of the respondents may not be aware that you are in Egypt?

I suggest you research what manufacturers and drivers are available in your country first. That will give us some idea what designs are available to you, and we can make recommendations from there. I assume you'd like to start with a proven design. Here's the master list of DIY lists. 
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=211558

The key is the drivers. XO components are generic by comparison. Find a design with drivers you can both buy and afford to buy, and the rest is easy. 

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## AYMA4D (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks Frank
I'll find what manufacturers and drivers are available in my country and I'll tell you
i want ask about my this design (DIY) and ONKYO HT-S5305 speaker witch better and what different about ?? percent sorry I'm beginner


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

The DIY builds listed here compared to an Onkyo HTIB set of speakers is like comparing a Kia to a Ferrari. Everything that comes in a bundle like that is cheap and usually moderate quality at best. Those setups are for people that want a surround sound stereo for a low price and don't care much about quality.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

fusseli said:


> The DIY builds listed here compared to an Onkyo HTIB set of speakers is like comparing a Kia to a Ferrari. Everything that comes in a bundle like that is cheap and usually moderate quality at best. Those setups are for people that want a surround sound stereo for a low price and don't care much about quality.


HTIB speakers are notorious for skimping on everything. The drivers, the wiring, the terminals, the wood, the cabinet. Even bracing and dampening.

If it's something you want to keep around....... you're always going to be better off with a kit instead of HTIB.


----------



## AYMA4D (Jul 4, 2011)

> The DIY builds listed here compared to an Onkyo HTIB set of speakers is like comparing a Kia to a Ferrari.


I have kia 



> Everything that comes in a bundle like that is cheap and usually moderate quality at best. Those setups are for people that want a surround sound stereo for a low price and don't care much about quality.


that for speaker what about AV-Receivers i can use it for this speakers? or diy AMP too ?
I have to understand is that first i get speakers first and then the are designed according to specifications



> HTIB speakers are notorious for skimping on everything. The drivers, the wiring, the terminals, the wood, the cabinet. Even bracing and dampening.
> 
> If it's something you want to keep around....... you're always going to be better off with a kit instead of HTIB.


I love music Movies effects and I want to get the best sound of the possibilities available
I'll try to find all available drivers on my country


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Is ordering from outside of Egypt not an option?

Because I would imagine a site like europe-audio does ship there via fed ex express. It might cost a bit more but you should be able to find the parts for a very good HT.


----------



## AYMA4D (Jul 4, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> Is ordering from outside of Egypt not an option?
> 
> Because I would imagine a site like europe-audio does ship there via fed ex express. It might cost a bit more but you should be able to find the parts for a very good HT.


ordering from outside of Egypt it possible fed ex express,DHL, many other and some friends travel to Italy,German he can buy it for me from Europe

ohhhh I went to the site and found the most expensive prices for kit's

can i get this for subwoofer ?
http://www.europe-audio.com/Product.asp?Product_ID=4296


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The Peerless 830669 is actually a pretty good, well build woofer. However, it is a budget design so don't expect bone crushing output or bass extension. If you can upgrade to a Peerless 835017 or Dayton RSS390HF it will be well worth it. With that said, a single 830669 in an appropriate box will wipe the floor with any HTIB sub. Put three inside your room and you will have excellent bass at multiple seats.

Anyways it seems like your budget is smaller than a lot of us predicted. We'll find you designs appropriate for your budget using drivers that are available at Europe audio. Bear in mind however that shipping costs are very real and need to be considered.


----------



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

AYMA4D said:


> ordering from outside of Egypt it possible fed ex express,DHL, many other and some friends travel to Italy,German he can buy it for me from Europe
> 
> ohhhh I went to the site and found the most expensive prices for kit's
> 
> ...


My Ruination and Levitation speakers could be built using the "Dynavox" FW168 woofer its a Fountek FW168.
The Vifa tweeters look to have slightly different names but I think the VIFA HT 250 F/4 - FABRIC DOME is similar to the BC25 used in the Levs and the VIFA XD 270 F/4 - FABRIC DOME which I think is the Vifa DX25 used in the Ruinations.

http://www.hifisound.de/oxid/oxid.p...NAVOX-FW-168---6-1_2-INCH-LOW-MIDRANGE-(ALU)/

Ruination 2.5 way

Levitation TM

I'm working on a different center for myself but I revised the levitation crossover so that it could be used on it's side as a center and the builder decided to name it The Granage and reports that he's liking using it with the Levs for his front three HT speakers.

Take it easy
Jay


----------

